# Just B joose



## dwayne19420 (12/2/16)

Guys must try the just B Carnival joose it's gooood @justb   ....It's base flavour is Candy Floss with a multitude of different flavours sweet vape .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

cool i'll add it to my monthly need-to-tries list . I love my sweet vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/2/16)

Try their Cherry Fizz joose it's great as well. 
Just dont try their mango until they launch the curry powder and salt joose to go with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

